# Oracle 11g wirft bei 90 % der installation eine Exception ?



## Opakel (10. Apr 2008)

```
KONFIG: Stack Trace: 
oracle.sysman.emcp.exception.EMConfigException: Fehler beim Starten von Database Control
	at oracle.sysman.emcp.EMDBPostConfig.performConfiguration(EMDBPostConfig.java:869)
	at oracle.sysman.emcp.EMDBPostConfig.invoke(EMDBPostConfig.java:250)
	at oracle.sysman.emcp.EMDBPostConfig.invoke(EMDBPostConfig.java:213)
	at oracle.sysman.emcp.EMConfig.perform(EMConfig.java:235)
	at oracle.sysman.assistants.util.em.EMConfiguration.run(EMConfiguration.java:460)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
10.04.2008 19:46:50 oracle.sysman.emcp.EMConfig restoreOuiLoc
KONFIG: Restoring oracle.installer.oui_loc to D:\app\pel\product\11.1.0\db_1\oui
```

bei mir und einem freund passiert dies, doch warum? Wir haben beide java 1.6_04 also sehr aktuell...


----------



## Opakel (10. Apr 2008)

achso google brachte auch nichts mit der fehlermeldung, habe nun nicht die 11g sondern nur die 10g 1,3GB version installiert klappt ohne fehler, nur gibts da keinen start server link... oh man...


----------



## freeripper (29. Jul 2009)

Wie hast du dein Problem gelöst?


----------



## frapo (29. Jul 2009)

freeripper hat gesagt.:


> Wie hast du dein Problem gelöst?



Wenn du das selbe Problem hast.. welches Java Version nutzt du? 

Ich hatte Anfangs auch dieses Problem, seit Java 1.6_10 habe ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## thE_29 (29. Jul 2009)

Muss man Threads ausgraben die älter als 1 Jahr sind und von Gästen gepostet wurden?


----------



## frapo (29. Jul 2009)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Muss man Threads ausgraben die älter als 1 Jahr sind und von Gästen gepostet wurden?



Zumindest hat er die Forensuche benutzt , das ist doch schonmal was wert.


----------

